# Master Mason Re-Obligation



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Glen Cook (May 1, 2018)

Explain the ceremony/ purpose?  Is it just the obligation?  Is this a regularly performed event?


----------



## hfmm97 (May 1, 2018)

I’m in Texas and never heard of this ceremony-is this new?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins (May 2, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> I’m in Texas and never heard of this ceremony-is this new?


No- other members of the Committee on Work have done the same thing in the past, the purpose being to refresh the memory & remind the Brethren of the oath they took & the promises they made.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 2, 2018)

Ok Bro Bill thanks for clarifying, sounds very nice


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Austin Hodge (Mar 29, 2020)

I barely got through the first few times.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 29, 2020)

Austin Hodge said:


> I barely got through the first few times.


Excuse me, but in what organization are you a 33rd Degree, as shown in your signature?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2020)

Austin Hodge said:


> I barely got through the first few times.


Strange comment. I agree with other Brothers, what Grand Lodge are you a member of and why "33°" as the sole item in your signature ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bill Lins said:


> No- other members of the Committee on Work have done the same thing in the past, the purpose being to refresh the memory & remind the Brethren of the oath they took & the promises they made.


A number of lodges that I belong to and visit do a re-obligation ceremony yearly.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 6, 2020)

How are they having a meal? GLoTX has stated that no meals may be served or brought in.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 7, 2020)

Thomas Stright said:


> How are they having a meal? GLoTX has stated that no meals may be served or brought in.


There was no covid19 when the first post was made


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 8, 2020)

Mike Martin said:


> There was no covid19 when the first post was made



I see that it was an old post that was revived.... Doh!


----------

